# 510 wagons in California???



## jojo562 (Jul 20, 2007)

i care to purchase a datsun 510 wagon, but i hear they dont produce them in the states? anyone have any info on how i can obtain one here? I reside in california.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, they sold them here. Just look at any of the 510 sites with classifieds on the web and you'll find a bunch, mostly on the west coast.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Haven't been selling 510's in the US in the last 25 years. A good number of them rusted away years ago, but there are still a few to be found. Try E-bay.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, I have been looking for a 510 for almost 10 years here in Florida with no luck. I do see alot in Oregon,California, Washington, etc. when I shop for them.


----------



## Datsunscom (Dec 22, 2003)

Check out The Dime Quarterly Online - Your 510 resource on the Web


----------

